# Basmati And Wild Rice Pilaf With Fennel And Pine Nuts



## Anne (Sep 24, 2006)

*BASMATI AND WILD RICE PILAF*
*WITH FENNEL AND PINE NUTS*​ 
*Serves 6 - 8*

*1/4 cup pine nuts*
*1/2 cup wild rice*
*4 cups cold water*
*Salt t taste, plus 1 scant teaspoon salt*
*1/2 onion, diced*
*1 small fennel bulb, diced*
*1 tablespoon butter*
*1/2 tablespoon olive oil*
*3 cloves garlic, minced*
*1/2 cup dry white wine*
*1 1/2 cups basmati rice*
*1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper*
*2 1/4 cups boiling water*
*1/4 cup chopped fresh Italian parsley*

*Preheat oven to 350F. Spread pine nuts out on a cookie sheet and roast in oven until golden, about 3 minutes. Remove from oven and set aside.*
*Hold the wild rice under water, then rinse and drain. In a medium-sized pan, place and rice and several pinches of salt. Add 4 cups water, stir to mix, add wild rice, and cook for 35-40 minutes until tender. Set aside, but keep warm.*
*In a warm skillet over medium heat, add butter and olive oil. Stir in 1/2 teaspoon salt. Add onion and fennel, and saute until they begin to soften. Add gralic and wine, and cook for 5 minutes until the wine reducees. Stir in the basmati rice and continue to cook, stirring, for 5 minutes. Add the boiling water, 1/2 teaspoon salt, and the pepper. Cover with lid and cook over low heat for 20 minutes until tender.*
*Toss together pilaf and cooked white rice, pine nuts and parsley. Check seasoning, and add more salt and pepper if needed.*


----------

